# Anyone ever paired Yellow Watchman Goby w/ (tiger) pistol shrimp?



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi. Looking at setting up a SW tank soon. It should be between 55 and 75 gallons. I was wondering how to pair up YWG and (T)PS. Anyone ever done it here? I also was wondering if there was a certain substrate I would need to use for the pair to have there home in the sand.

Any info would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!:-D


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

For all of y'all who don't know what I am talking about, here is a link to a vid;





 
Just youtube "Yellow Watchman Goby Tiger Pistol Shrimp". It is the cutest thing I have ever seen on video!:-D

_(edit: Watch what the Pistol Shrimp does to the snails!)_


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

THey will pair but it isnt a sure thing(Increase you chances but introducing them at the same time) or by them already paired. As for the substrate you will want something NOT fine and varying grain sizes so the pair can dig and build.

Also before you jump in read the articles in the saltwater section(If you haven't already). Hope I was of help


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

That video was adorable. I didn't the know that YWGs "jumped" for their food, lol.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, cutest thing I have ever seen! I love the parts when the TPS throws the snails! So funny!

You can see why YWG and TPS are my top priority for SW!

btw, thanks so much for the help, pretzelsz!:-D


----------

